# The office



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

On tonight and i cant wait ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you make sure you call ahead - next time 

Norman


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can you make sure you call ahead - next time Â
> 
> Norman


no im not calling ahead!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

It still hurts to watch :-[


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Even when that Ricky charector is being himself, I am still unsure if he is really acting :. He seems a bit spooky or creepy


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

'You're the [email protected]#ker, mate' ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who's a wanker ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Missed it as a mate was up and couldn't refuse a beer out. is it being repeated on BBC3 or 4 :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Missed it as a mate was up and couldn't refuse a beer out. is it being repeated on BBC3 or 4 Â :-/


sorry rob he cant be much of a mate if he made you miss it - youll have to miss tomorrows as well now or it'll spoil the surprise!!! :

L


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Spose i'll have to wait for it to be on DVD as i have series 1 &2


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Add all of the cringing bits together from serious 2 and it was worse in one program. Truelly truelly painful.

;D ;D

p.s. Just how good/bad was the video for his single.  ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm going to buck popular opinion here because I think The Office is totally boring crap and I can laugh at most things including Vek's jokes. I tried to watch last night's and lasted 10 minutes before switching over. I have a theory that people who keep raving about it are just being sheepy.

Hope this doesn't offend anybody ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Thought it wasn't as funny last night as ALL the other episodes.

I thought the others were classics but didn't laugh that much at last nights special.

It was good and thought Brent was more annoying than usual but in a good way.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I still think that it's KACK.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I have a theory that people who keep raving about it are just being sheepy.
> 
> Hope this doesn't offend anybody Â ;D


Just coz you don't get it doesn't mean that people pretend to like it coz everyone else does :

Maybe because I liked it when I saw the first episode of the first series first time around i.e. before it had the "cult" following, I'm just in tune with where the program goes.

p.s. I'm not offended

p.p.s. baaaaaaa


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Thought it wasn't as funny last night as ALL the other episodes.
> 
> I thought the others were classics but didn't laugh that much at last nights special.
> 
> It was good and thought Brent was more annoying than usual but in a good way.


same here :-/ we'll see about tonights tho


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Is Tim going to get it together with Dawn?

Is David Brent going to die - start up his own business - become a pop idol?

Will Gareth get his call-up papers for the Iraq war?

Will Keith choke on his chewing gum?

Will Fletcher get some form of anti social disease?

I don't know, I just don't know 

Graham


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

It's still sitting on Sky+ waiting for the MIL to go home and then I can watch without her frowning at the 'strong launguage'

;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*sniff sniff* :'( :'(
I know it was predictable and manipulative but Dawns secret santa made me cry.... :

there was no way Brent should have ended up with a girlfriend though...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Brilliant - when is it going to be repeated or put on DVD? ;D

For me, that has to be one of the best series I've watched for ages. I know its not to everyones taste but I liked it.

Graham


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> It might have something to do with the fact that Ricky Gervais co-writes the show. :
> It was a bit disapointing really, not half as funny as I was hoping. :-/


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Given that this was the last show (allegedly), I suppose it was their way of showing David Brent finally growing up a little, hence his final comment to his one time pal Chris, and his last "sermon".

I have followed it from the start and it was the most original & funny comedy I have seen for a long time. Most people who have worked in open plan offices will have identified with at least some of the goings on. The Secret Santa scene in the Taxi was indeed a defining moment - I must be getting soft in my old age !!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just finished watching both episodes off Sky+ (now all the rele's have gone home), pure class 

No more David Brent :'( RIP


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

OK..so what was the best bit of the 2 shows?

For me it was the smoker to the pregnant bint - "just because some useless tosser squirted his beans up yer muff it doesn't mean we care 'cos we don't". Brilliant, for the look on the faces of Tim and Dawn and for being so very right.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> *sniff sniff* :'( :'(
> I know it was predictable and manipulative but Dawns secret santa made me cry.... :


Being a bloke, and hard as nails etc etc, I didn't actually cry, but deep down I was blubbing.

I thought they were great. The first one was a little thin, I thought, but the 2nd one was great. I wasn't a big fan of the office at the start despite being a fan of ricky gervais, but got into it.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I thought both episodes were great. Probably in a different way to series 1 and 2. The comment by the smoker was fantastic, but I just loved the moment when David Brent thought that fat bird was his blind date. Can't remember what he said exactly, but they were the words of a man at complete rock bottom. 

Both my wife and sister were blubbing at the end, and I wasn't far off myself :-[ - I put it down to the fact that unlike a Hollywood film, we genuinely didn't know whether or not it would have a happy ending. For example, apart from the Tim and Dawn thing, I was dreading seeing Brent's bird with Finchy or something like that.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

It was absolutely brilliant.

Brent was at his best. The video for his record was wonderful! And I thought Gareth was class, finally giving it back to Brent.

Quality when Dawn came back. And some of the faces Tim pulls are just superb. The addition of that annoying woman was class too. How many have worked with someone like THAT!

And finally - Keith was brilliant. So dry and boring!

Very sad at the end, knowing it has finished. :'( But, what a programme, and its gone out on top.

Superb british comedy.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Second episode was a lot better.

Thought the show ended as well as it could with David getting a girlfriend and Dawn and whatever his name is getting together and Geekface being the boss.

Did find the first bit of episode 2 almost too cringy to watch


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

loved the way Keith was still on the scotchegg`s


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

So who fancies Dawn?

I do.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

she'd lost weight since the end of the last series.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

She did look fit at the party.

Although, my eyes were'nt up to her head level


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dawn had definitely improved. Did anyone else notice that the disabled girl was either a completely different person, or she had changed beyond recognition?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well spotted, she was blonde and that's about all i remembered about her but she was wearing glasses which she wasn't wearing before.

Now i know how some women wear glasses once and never do them again Why ??? A fashion thing maybe.

Anyway, yeah i think it was a different woman.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Now i know how some women wear glasses once and never do them again Why ??? A fashion thing maybe.


It all depends on whether someone tells them that they look good in the specs or not. If nobody does, they go back to the contacts.


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Dawn has got lovely eyes, nothing like her dad (Jasper Carrot)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I also liked her when she was chubbier.

Didn't know she was Jasper Carrott's daughter.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

She is that and he is very rich. I would not mind marrying her


----------

